# Insulated screwdrivers for everyday use?



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you use yours? I am about to get some insulated wihas (first insulated tools in my belt)- will they hold up for everyday use or should I plan on keeping cheaper ones for normal wear and tear and save the insulated for live work?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I use the wera's every day. They get beat up but they less than $40 for a set. I got some fancy composite shafted tested screwdriver in the event I want to work on a copying machine. Turn the stuff off and lock it out every chance you get and use common sense.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I do not use my composit screwdrivers for every day use. I have them close by but for the most part they stay in the bucket and I use the Stanley 100+ for every day use.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Over here we use insulated screwdrivers (and pliers & sidecutters) all day, every day. Its more or less the done thing in our industry.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Honestly said:


> Do you use yours? I am about to get some insulated wihas (first insulated tools in my belt)- will they hold up for everyday use or should I plan on keeping cheaper ones for normal wear and tear and save the insulated for live work?


If you plan on chiseling, tapping them through sheet rock or tightening connectors with them. (which is everyday use for my drivers) Then their going to get hung up, scratched and eventually tear the insulation. Then you may have a false sense of security and may be using a damaged tool. Now i worry that anyone else who grabs this tool will think it is going to work as its described. Now I have a choice to 1. destroy the tool all together 2. cut off the insulation if possible. So i do not use them for every day use But i do own a few and try to keep them near by. :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Electrical Student said:


> If you plan on chiseling, tapping them through sheet rock or tightening connectors with them. (which is everyday use for my drivers) Then their going to get hung up, scratched and eventually tear the insulation. Then you may have a false sense of security and may be using a damaged tool. Now i worry that anyone else who grabs this tool will think it is going to work as its described. Now I have a choice to 1. destroy the tool all together 2. cut off the insulation if possible. So i do not use them for every day use But i do own a few and try to keep them near by. :thumbup:


Use the right tools for the job (ie: use a chisel for chiseling, saw for cutting gyprock/plaster, etc) & your insulated drivers will last you a long, long time.


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks, I will probably go ahead and get a set of each.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Marcus said:


> Use the right tools for the job (ie: use a chisel for chiseling, saw for cutting gyprock/plaster, etc) & your insulated drivers will last you a long, long time.


 I agree but if i tell my boss im going to get the 1" chisel from the truck when its 3 floors and a quater mile away to knock a hole in sheet rock. He would probably tell me to grab an application from the front desk when i pass it.:thumbup:


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Marcus said:


> Use the right tools for the job (ie: use a chisel for chiseling, saw for cutting gyprock/plaster, etc) & your insulated drivers will last you a long, long time.


In a perfect world.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I have a whole set of insulated screwdrivers, nutdrivers, pliers, and all, I keep all that stuff with my arc flash gear which rarely gets used(almost never). I have a set of normal klien stuff that I use for everyday/construction/maintenance jobs, they live up to what mild abuse is inflicted on them. I use the right tool for the job whenever possible. I even have a second set of basically everything for at home. I would stick to the plain tools since working live has become almost extinct where I work.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Electrical Student said:


> I agree but if i tell my boss im going to get the 1" chisel from the truck when its 3 floors and a quater mile away to knock a hole in sheet rock. He would probably tell me to grab an application from the front desk when i pass it.:thumbup:


Carry a chisel in a holster on your belt or at the least in your toolbag...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Use the right tools for the job (ie: use a chisel for chiseling, saw for cutting gyprock/plaster, etc) & your insulated drivers will last you a long, long time.


:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If you're getting insulated tools for your safety they are PPE first, tools second, so they need to be seriously babied. 

Using them for everyday work is a bad idea because they will get damaged and loose insulating ability. It's sort of like using your fire extinguisher every time you want to put out a match, by the time you need it for an actual fire, it's probably not gonna be any good.

-John


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Some employer require the use of insulated tools but then again, are you supposed to be working on energized circuits to begin with??


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> If you're getting insulated tools for your safety they are PPE first, tools second, so they need to be seriously babied.
> 
> Using them for everyday work is a bad idea because they will get damaged and loose insulating ability.


That is what I am thinking and to me using insulated tools for run of the mill tasks is anything but using the right tool for the job. That was why I laughed at Marcus's post.

My insulated tools stay in wrapped up and safe unless I specifically need them.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> ...That was why I laughed at Marcus's post....


 I assumed it was because when you see drywall saw, chisel, pry bar, punch, the first thing that comes to mind is this:








I can't even _find_ my actual sheetrock saw. :laughing:

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I assumed it was because when you see drywall saw, chisel, pry bar, punch, the first thing that comes to mind is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That too ....... :laughing:

To me there is nothing special about basic hand tools, I will beat the snot out of them without a bit of hesitation if it saves me time and keeps my load light.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

I use my insulated Wiha's 95% of the time but also carry a couple older drivers. I've got my big beater flatblade and my Robertson for starting screws with force, but that's it. When the insulated ones wear out, I replace them. They're screwdrivers, and they're cheap so use whatever you like.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The insulated tools we get do not need to be babied, they have a hard plastic on them not a cheap rubber sleeve.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

chewy said:


> The insulated tools we get do not need to be babied, they have a hard plastic on them not a cheap rubber sleeve.


I use Sears Craftsman screwdrivers also.. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

B4T said:


> I use Sears Craftsman screwdrivers also.. :laughing:


Well buy the Wiha set next time your in Sears.


----------



## Bill_518 (Oct 30, 2012)

These ideal insulated screwdrivers work nice for me. I don't abuse them though, that means I don't smash them with a hammer or slam bam them where they're not suppose to.

They're available at lowe's for 20$
http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=35-9305&div=3&l1=insulated_tools

and also if your looking for a screwdriver that can take a beating 

Klein Tools has recently introduced the demolition driver 
http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/60...Klein&srccode=cii_79916502&cpncode=26-8750310

and they also have insulated screwdrivers with a cushion grip as well 
http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...rewdriver Set INSULTOOL-INSSCRWNUT-INSSCRWSET

let me know if that helps you out!!


----------

